
Analyzing gender inequality with an Elasticsearch-powered API - jstoiko
https://www.elastic.co/blog/make-an-elasticsearch-powered-rest-api-for-any-data-with-ramses
======
jstoiko
Ramses API framework co-author here. If anyone is curious and wants to check-
out Ramses, here's the link.

[http://ramses.tech](http://ramses.tech)

